# big bandwidth bug pics



## hortus (Dec 22, 2005)

heres my older mendica







heres a sub macro its not a true macro but its the closest i can come without a 500 dollar lens






and my favorite chinese (wish i coulda got a pic of his abdomen the design on there reminds me alot of a budwing)


----------



## hortus (Dec 25, 2005)

can anyone sex the mendica for me

i dunno if its too early to tell and honestly i havent kept track of the moults


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2005)

They both look like males to me. The chinese is surely a male.


----------



## hortus (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah both my chinese left are males

the mendica looked harder to sex i didnt know how old it has to be to sex it


----------



## Rib (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## hortus (Jan 19, 2006)

thats just awsome


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW! That BudWing is amazing!!!!

I can't see the other pics...are they broken?


----------



## hortus (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah they were on an old website of mine i had to cancle do to bank account problems

the problem being a 10,000 dollar lean on it. i was so pisse di had planned on buying a sprod ooth but i couldnt i barely survived with no money att all till my next paycheck im going to cash directly and keep in a safe at home.

to heck with banks from now on your all getting money orders lol


----------



## hortus (Jan 21, 2006)

ps i have new pics up based on a diffrent site so if youwan to repost your budwing pic there id rather it be in that thread


----------

